

Macroscopic and Direct Light Propulsion of Bulk Graphene Material [pdf] - ttflee
http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1505/1505.04254.pdf

======
Sniffnoy
A note -- if you're linking to arXiv, it's better to link to the abstract
([http://arxiv.org/abs/1505.04254](http://arxiv.org/abs/1505.04254)) rather
than directly to the PDF. From the abstract, one can easily click through to
the PDF; not so the reverse. And the abstract allows one to do things like see
different versions of the paper, search for other things by the same authors,
etc. Thank you!

------
ttflee
FYI, this paper has been accepted to Nature Photonics:

[http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nph...](http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphoton.2015.105.html)

